# How to backup data?



## Dark Star (Sep 23, 2007)

Is there any s/w on any platform which can retrieve data from USB that is corrupted.. I mean its not permanently corrupted   but due to improper removal I cannot mount it :huh:  So plz suggest me a s/w which can help me 

Regards

Also how can I get temp. ADmin power from which I can del. files created by WIndows like desktop.ini and few more


----------



## Anindya (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey buddy dont u think that the title is misleading?


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes the title is misleading
Now to answer your question, try this
*www.snapfiles.com/get/smartrecovery.html


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 23, 2007)

Any s/w for Linux to backup/retrieve data from fat32


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Any s/w for Linux to backup/retrieve data from fat32


Not that I know of


----------



## praka123 (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe...search in synaptic manager


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Any s/w for Linux to backup/retrieve data from fat32



I found one Test Disk using the following search string in Google

data recovery software open source

Its from the software list in the second result 
Lots of nice software there


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, use your Drive manufacturer's own recovery tools, they'd work! But they're for Windows alone. Check the respective websites.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2007)

this a grey area where linux needs more development
the software for data recovery of deleted data


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

^afaik it is near to impossible to recover deleted data as in windows.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Also how can I get temp. ADmin power from which I can del. files created by WIndows like desktop.ini and few more  and like folder.htt these files lock the folder and hinder copy of files in them  What can I do ?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

@shashwath:did u right click on the folder/file and tried "open as administrator"
with nautilus or in Desktop.btwn i am on debian.must be there in ubuntu too.


----------



## mediator (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I just googled and found Linux Data Recovery softwares for Linux filesystems. 

*www.datarecoverylinux.com/
*www.stellarinfo.com/linux-data-recovery.htm
*www.diskdoctors.net/linux-data-recovery/software.html

I think the last one deals with fat32, not sure though.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @shashwath:did u right click on the folder/file and tried "open as administrator"
> with nautilus or in Desktop.btwn i am on debian.must be there in ubuntu too.



There is no option Open as Admin ! Btw how can I del. those I know rmdir <filename> <path> but thats hectic for each and every file how can I do massive del 



			
				Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Also how can I get temp. ADmin power from which I can del. files created by WIndows like desktop.ini and few more  and like folder.htt these files lock the folder and hinder copy of files in them  What can I do ?



Bumpity bump


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 24, 2007)

Open nautilus in root mode:


```
gksudo nautilus
```
I hope you can proceed after that, all mounted stuff will be under /media .. 

Offtopic:


			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> *btwn* i am on debian


Its btw (by the way) and not between :-\ or are you saying 'btw' *n* times?


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey that did not worked  I still cannot del. desktop.ini and others 

Also which is the latest repo. of Compiz Fuison... Amarnath seems not to work here


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

i really dunno how the root nautilus didn't allow you to delete file. jus right click on it and check the permissions tab in properties as root. change if required.

regarding compiz, trevino's has the most up to date packages (currently 0.5.5). i guess amarnath's repos haf 0.5.2. dunno why but amarnath's repos never worked for me.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Hey that did not worked  I still cannot del. desktop.ini and others
> 
> Also which is the latest repo. of Compiz Fuison... Amarnath seems not to work here


Try

```
sudo nautilus
```

else 

```
chown <your user name> <folder path>
```


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

```
sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu
```
 ^hope this is in ubuntu.
I dont understand why u cant delete .ini files!are u mounted ur ntfs partn as readonly?use ntfs-3g!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^ yes praka i think thats the case.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

```
Mounting /media/sda1 failed.

$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 1)
Failed to mount '/dev/disk/by-uuid/C4445B1A445B0F14': Operation not supported
Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean. Choose one action:
   Boot Windows and shutdown it cleanly, or if you have a removable
   device then click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
   taskbar notification area before disconnecting it.
Or
   Run ntfsfix version 1.13.1 on Linux unless you have Vista.
Or
   Mount the NTFS volume with the 'ro' option in read-only mode.
```
Got this error ,,, with NTFS config.. even replace ntfs with ntfs-3g in fstab doesn't work  My hadd are not mounted but  yes this do job in Fat32


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

@shashwat:first find ur ntfs partition via "sudo fdisk  -l".then if u have ntfsprogs ,try "ntfsfix /dev/xxx" and boot to windows and windows will fix via chkdisk ur ntfs errors.(seems u have)
reg /etc/fstab,use /dev/sdax for ur ntfs partition instead of UUID.or if u want UUID to be entered,use "sudo blkid" or "vol_id" command to get uuid's corresponding to the partition and edit /etc/fstab accordingly.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

```
Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        1275    10241406    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            1276        6949    45576405    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda3            6953        9729    22306252+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda5            1276        3825    20482843+   b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda6            6758        6949     1542208+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda7            3826        6757    23551258+  83  Linux
```

I do not have windows but some traces are there in sda1


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

u do have windows xp right?try below commands and boot to windows twice and wait for windows CHKDSK to fix the errors.

```
ntfsfix  /dev/sda1
```


```
ntfsfix  /dev/sda3
```
and reboot into windows.then try ubuntu able to mount ur ntfs partitions.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Also meathods and repo. of latest Cf links would do fine 


```
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ ntfsfix  /dev/sda1
Mounting volume... Error opening partition device : Permission denied
Failed to startup volume : Permission denied
FAILED
Attempting to correct errors... Error opening partition device : Permission denied
FAILED
Failed to startup volume : Permission denied
Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ ntfsfix  /dev/sda3
Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda3.
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$
```


```
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ ntfsfix  /dev/sda1
Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda1.
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ ntfsfix  /dev/sda3
Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda3.
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$
```

I did install NTFS fix by 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
```


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

haan!"sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1"


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Main pagal ho jaunga .. It seems I had to format sda1 and sda3 has been formatted the problem.. is due to sda 1


```
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
Password:
Mounting volume... FAILED
Attempting to correct errors... 
Processing $MFT and $MFTMirr...
Reading $MFT... OK
Reading $MFTMirr... OK
Comparing $MFTMirr to $MFT... OK
Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully.
Setting required flags on partition... OK
Going to empty the journal ($LogFile)... OK
Remount failed : No such file or directory
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda3
Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda3.
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$
```

and plz Cf Travino latest link  to guide  ot it the same that I/vish posted


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

unmount /dev/sda3 dude! and again run ntfsfix
then run ur *windows* twice to *fix* any write/corrupt errors.
then check ur ubuntu for ntfs partns mounted.
btw i am not aware of CF repos for ubuntu much.but sure ubuntuforums.org does have 

*forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1012


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Cannot unmount /dev/sda3 
	
	



```
Cannot unmount the volume. 
unmount:/medai/sda3 disagree with fstab
```


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

post the o/p of "mount -l"


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

```
shashwat@shashwat-desktop:~$ sudo mount -l
/dev/sda7 on / type ext2 (rw,errors=remount-ro) []
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
/sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
/dev/sda5 on /media/sda5 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46) [MY MUSIC]
binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
/dev/disk/by-uuid/47CFB1F354E0B828 on /media/sda3 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096) []
```


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

actually which partn where u want to clean up .ini and other files?no need to check sda3. i think it is mounted and works?
u haf to see sda1 to be fixed.try mounting with ntfs-3g.
since /dev/sda1 is not mounted now.do a reboot to windows and come back to ubuntu.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I did not have windows dude  else ya I have also done this reboot fix thing 1 time  But I did not have Windows installation


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

so...hopefully now u need to get ur sda1 mounted?
try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 
and tell whether it is mounted?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

trevino's repos:

deb *download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
deb-src *download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy


----------



## preakes (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello,

Here is a powerful utility name Stellar Phoenix data recovery software which can recover your data from damaged disk, USB, hard drive due to accidental deletion and physical damage.


----------

